# the Babe's Truck!



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

I finally figured it out..and here ya go!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wanna show me your bed


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

not so much!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol! Good one DryBoy.

What kind of amps are those?


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

looks like a kenwood on the right. but cant tell what the left one is.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

it's a Precision Power 500W @ 2 ohms stable!


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Put some airbags on and lay some frame!!!!







hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> I finally figured it out..and here ya go!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chicks with trucks....yeaa.....


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> chicks with trucks....yeaa.....
> 
> 
> > are you making fun of me or what?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> NotAnotherHonda said:
> 
> 
> > chicks with trucks....yeaa.....
> ...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This is supposed to be a thread about a member's ride, not a joke center. Cut the crap, and take the BS to OT.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

The lowering job looks good. Some different wheels would make it look real nice.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

I need the money to get the new wheels..i'd love some..i also have an underbody light kit (ground effects) in red at the house..but i haven't had the time to put it on yet..The lowering job i give complete credit to my manager at work (Sonic) he lowered it for me for $80 (i dropped the truck off at his house before i went to work and 2-3 hours later when i got off work it was done and ready for me to pick it up!) great deal..everyone at school think's it is cool..
NOTE: i also wanted to get a roll pan for it. My headlights are purple, they WERE blue but i got pulled over for the blue headlights and for the White winsheild washer lights things on top of the hood (apparently they looked blue!) Tail lights: APC. Floor Mats: Hayame. Pedals: Nokya. Headlights: Nokya. Deck: Panasonic. Components: 2-5 1/4" Kenwood and 2-5 1/4" Infiniti. Subs: MB Quart 2-12". Cap: Stinger. Amps: Kenwood 600 Watt and Precision Power PPI 500 Watt @ 2 Ohm stable. Wiring: Monster and Stinger. Car Alarm: Prestige/Audiovox Street Smarts w/ keyless entry and remote start.


----------



## PhantomTitian (Feb 22, 2004)

:showpics: Hey why isn't there a post of you with your truck so we can see how "HOT" you are? :showpics:


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

becasue i was the only one at my house whenever i took these and i haven't had my truck clean whenever i'm with someone else..I'm in the process of making a tank-top w/ an iron on transfer of NISMO on the left boob! that should be fun! and then after i get that done..there will be pics up! Sorry i haven't gotten them up yet!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

PhantomTitian said:


> :showpics: Hey why isn't there a post of you with your truck so we can see how "HOT" you are? :showpics:


typical guy haha

wait, that sounds like something a girl would say...well, nevermind


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice truck. could use some more exterior mods though


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah i know..i do'nt really have the money for it right now..i am a highschool senior and i'm going to be going to TU which costs $25,000 a year...and i'm not going to get any help from the school or federal b/c my parents make over $100,000 a year! i want a rollpan, i need to install my underbody lights, i want 'side skirts', a new front bumper, and my windows tinted to about 5% tint! (or whatever the darkest kind you can get w/out being illegal!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Wheels first!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah i know..i need the money first..i am broke at the moment and probably will be fore the next 10 years! (at least) 
If i can find a set of decent rims for less than 1000$ then maybe i'll be able to get them in a couple years!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> If i can find a set of decent rims for less than 1000$ then maybe i'll be able to get them in a couple years!



Well that a goal...2009 here you come!!


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

lol! yeah that is a while off! i'm paying for a laptop right now so i don't have a whole lot of money!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you should buy a convertable os I dont seem like a scumbag when I ask for pics with the top off.....


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

^LOL..that's pretty funny dry..good one!


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, some say rims, some say lowering. Ive seen alot of trucks with 4/6 or 5/7 slams with stock tires and they still looked good. Id say bag that sucker or you could stick with a straight up drop, i think a C-notch would be a little much...even though they are pretty easy on non domestic trucks.
Do a chop of rims with the stock height and do a chop of the truck lowered with stock wheels.


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Like I said in an earlier post and Lethal Audio said Bag the truck. You will easily be able to drive with it set about 3" off the ground or even drag it and still drive like a Caddy. If the roads become terrible hit the switches and lift it. Air Ride Technolgies makes a kit to bag the front and back and you won't need a notch. I have been looking into bagging a truck. There is a website for Nissan Minis you should check out. Its www.nissanminis.com You should check it out








LethalAudio said:


> Well, some say rims, some say lowering. Ive seen alot of trucks with 4/6 or 5/7 slams with stock tires and they still looked good. Id say bag that sucker or you could stick with a straight up drop, i think a C-notch would be a little much...even though they are pretty easy on non domestic trucks.
> Do a chop of rims with the stock height and do a chop of the truck lowered with stock wheels.


----------



## RoRo (Mar 25, 2003)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## wish.i.had.a.nissan (Mar 9, 2004)

I like your pics they look very professional. :thumbup:


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

Chicago Tony said:


> Like I said in an earlier post and Lethal Audio said Bag the truck. You will easily be able to drive with it set about 3" off the ground or even drag it and still drive like a Caddy. If the roads become terrible hit the switches and lift it. Air Ride Technolgies makes a kit to bag the front and back and you won't need a notch. I have been looking into bagging a truck. There is a website for Nissan Minis you should check out. Its www.nissanminis.com You should check it out


Well..here in Claremore, OK..the roads suck horribly. there are potholes everywhere b/c of the weater (and in the town i live in..it's Verdigris..it's not actually in the city..so we have to get the County to re-pave the roads..they've done most of the back roads on one side of Highway 66 but not the side that i live on! so they really suck!) I already have a lot of problems driving b/c like i said i have had it dropped about 3 inches from stock height anyway! so pretty much the only time the thing would be lowered (if i did bag it) would be when i'm stopped!
And about the rims..i don't have photoshop and i don't know how to use it if i did so if someone here can do that chopping for me (like lethal audio said) that would be great so i can see what i should do!


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

find some pics of rims you like and head over to the photoshop forum over in offtopic. post your truck and the rims you would like to see on your truck and some one will get back with one in time.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, just to add a little more to the whole airbag thing. Baggin a vehicle doesnt just lower it, it can raise it higher than stock height. With bags, id say you have about -+3" of travel from stock height. All depending on the kit you get. Ive seen bags with 10" of travel, but thats a bit extreme. You could drive it at stock height on rough roads and drop it on the good roads. Tappin that ass on the asphalt is fuuun, even if you aint driving. Ride in a truck with them one time...youll be hooked...especially when you start knocking up relfectors...ah yea...the simple things in life


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> I finally figured it out..and here ya go!



congrats :hal:


----------

